# Latest AVAST Update Going Nuts With False Positives



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It was telling me that I had a Trojan (Win32:Zbot-mkk) in my weather station .exe.
I've been running the program for years with no problems, so I did some research and found this.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r23428578-False-positive-in-Avast-or-is-it-real


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep. False positives are not uncommon. You may want to submit a ticket to their support team.

It is also possible that that file may have become infected though. If it were me, I would try scanning with another software to be sure.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

AVAST! out and AVG in.
Files restored from AVAST! chest read clean in AVG.
It's raining cats and dogs and I can't have my weather station offline.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

AVAST! has recognized and fixed the issue.

http://support.avast.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=377

Issue

On Thursday 3.12. 2009 avast! had a bad false positive issue. At around 12:15 AM GMT we released VPS update 091203-0 which started flagging hundreds of innocent files as a 'Win32elf-MZG' Trojan (or, in less common cases, as 'Win32:Zbot-MKK). Among the files affected were high-profile programs produced by Adobe, Realtek, sound card drivers, various media players etc.
Solution

On Thursday 3.12. 2009 at 5:50 AM GMT, another VPS update 091203-1 was released, fixing the issue (for both 'Win32elf-MZG and Win32:Zbot-MKK). If you're still using the bad VPS 091203-0 we recommend to invoke a VPS update immediately. To restore false positive files from avast! Virus Chest please follow the instruction in the following article:

How to restore false positive file from Virus Chest?

Those who have not used their computers between 12:15 AM GMT and 5:50 AM GMT will most likely not be affected.
Conditions


----------

